# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Sam, épagneul pont Audemer né en 2000, a connu la fourrière, l'adoption et...(65)

## lorette65

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Sam
*Type:* Epagneul Français
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




  :: L'APPA Tarbes recherche un adoptant pour Sam ; vieil épagneul de 14 ans. Il a été récupéré par la fourrière avec des plaies à la tête et très maigre. L'association a pu le sortir. Il a été adopté des mois après. Malheureusement, Sam revient à l'adoption.  Sam n'est pas OK "chats".
 ; ni mâles.  Contactez directement lauriane.garrigues@free.fr   N° Teléphone : 06 22 99 39 48  ::  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTzRt...ature=youtu.be

----------


## lorette65

Je viens de recevoir les photos de Sam en fourrière ; c'est terrible!!

----------


## sylvie 71

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lorette65

Sam est dans un piteux état! Arrivé dénutri, des blessures sur le corps ; il n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même.
Quelqu'un pour l'accueillir ; par pitié!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu as vu avec l'oasis des vétérans (Marina, en suisse??)

----------


## lorette65

J'y ai pensé mais chez Marina,  il faut qu'ils soient ok congénères...Pauvre Sam  :Frown:

----------


## capucin65

_pourquoi ce chien Sam EUTHANASIE dans si peu de temps? autres chiens sont dans ce refuge fourrière depuis longtemps et n'ont pas eu le bonheur de trouver encore une famille. du statut fourrière un chien ne peut-il passer en adoption? il mérite un délai plus long...merci de vous occuper de ce ptit chou  bonne chance_

----------


## lorette65

Non pas d'adoption directe ; c'est l'asso qui doit le sortir...Grand nombre de chiens des deux côtés (fourrière et refuge).

----------


## sandrinea

Je peux proposer 100 € de dons pour la personne qui pourra l'aider  ::

----------


## lorette65

Merci!
Non, pas de mâles malheureusement  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est adorable avec les gens!!

----------


## lorette65

Oui ; aucun souci avec femelles!!

----------


## capucin65

_bonsoir, difficile de trouver fa ou adoptant pour Sam.le fait de ne pas aimer chat est un souci. comment se comporte t-il face a cette race. dure période: vacances,etc...  je garde espoir pour lui mais le temps passe dernier délai demain???_

----------


## lorette65

Sam n'est pas du tout ok chats  :Frown:  Oui, dernier délai demain...

----------


## lorette65

:Smile:  Proposition très provisoire d'accueil jusqu'à jeudi..D'autres infos dès que possible.

----------


## lorette65

Les nouvelles :
Sam sort début d'après-midi et passe visite véto avt de rejoindre sa fa provisoire ; on peut donc le mettre dans les recherches adoptants.
Il s'est avéré qu'il a été largement battu ; il faudra donc personne patiente.
Par ailleurs, pour répondre à certains, Sam  est diffusé sur le site du refuge afin de "booster" les recherches fa et adoptants...Rien d'étonnant ni de "caché" ; les assos locales ont l'habitude de coopérer avec ce refuge précisément. IDEM pour les diffusions.
Merci de continuer les diffusions afin que Sam trouve sa famille ; nous devons également nous mobiliser pour rechercher fa qui prendra la suite. C'est pas gagné...

----------


## sandrinea

Peut-être que le passage en FA permettra d'affiner ses ententes? Avec un peu de chance, on aura une bonne surprise  ::

----------


## lorette65

Des photos de Sam...Qui en disent long sur le dur parcours de ce loulou  :Frown:  Si seulement quelqu'un pouvait l'adopter et lui démontrer que les coups ne sont pas l'apanage de tous les humains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pauvre vieux ; tu auras durement gagné une gentille famille...

----------


## sandrinea

Je renouvelle ma promesse de dons de 100 € pour aider l'adoption de Sam.  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Peut-être que le passage en FA permettra d'affiner ses ententes? Avec un peu de chance, on aura une bonne surprise


 Et bien tu avais raison  :Smile:  D'autres tests ont été réalisés (devront être renouvelés bien entendu) ; pour le moment, Sam ne réagit pas aux autres mâles (testé avec bouledogue et deux autres "énergiques")...Avec les chats ; testé avec une chatonne de 10 mois ; malgré ses feulements, il n'a pas bronché!      Message de la responsable de l'Appa Tarbes : _Je ne sais pas si les  circonstances faisaient qu'il était amoindri. mais, pour le coup je n'en   revenais pas, car tous les_
_essais conduits au tout début  étaient désastreux : il fonçait comme un malade et ne lâchait rien!!!
Toujours aucune solution d'accueil d'ici demain...._

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bilan véto : taux transaminases élevé ; sous traitement...Echo du foie à venir...Bref, une famille aimante et définitive serait la bienvenue pour SAM qui en a bavé!!!

----------


## lorette65

Sam a trouvé un monsieur au grand cœur pour l'héberger. Il recherche toujours un adoptant pour lui faire oublier ces années de misère...

----------


## lorette65

Ce monsieur fait de grosses concessions.
Il a des chats "non ok chiens"  ( c'est le monde à l'envers) dont un à 3pattes...
Sam attend vraiment sa famille définitive!
Il a subi maintes choses difficiles et serait tellement heureux de trouver un foyer aimant jusqu'à la fin de sa vie...

----------


## lorette65

Sam est bien entendu sauvé mais ne peut rester chez cette personne de manière prolongée ; il recherche un adoptant en priorité. Je cite la responsable : _"La solution de ce monsieur ne peut  constituer qu'un palliatif...je ne souhaite pas que Sam s'y  éternise_
_pour plusieurs raisons ; la  première: la réticence des chats perturbés dans leur biotope..il y en  a_
_un qui disparaît la journée!!Ne  viennent plus se prélasser sous les arbres à leur endroit habituel._
_- Ont déserté tout ce coin du jardin et cela préoccupe ce monsieur (bien naturellement)!_
_ Par ailleurs,  le chien a besoin de se retrouver en contact rapproché dans une maison... Et  là, il est marginalisé...par la force des choses-_
_Ne pourra jamais rentrer-On ne  va pas reproduire ce qu'il a vécu pendant 13 ans!!_
_ Donc, si pas adoption  ailleurs,j 'étudierai toute autre solution F.A plus conforme, dans un  secteur rapproché de préférence-pour ne pas_
_encore rajouter! _ 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cette solution ; bien que lui ayant sauvé la vie ne peut donc constituer quelque chose de définitif. Sam a 13 ans et une vie de misère derrière lui. Il est grand temps qu'il trouve une maison chaleureuse avec des adoptants qui prendront soin de lui. Merci de continuer les diffusions sans relâche. Sam a besoin de nous.

----------


## lorette65

[SIZE=4]* Mauvaise nouvelle pour  SAM-*[/SI
*RECHERCHONS de toute urgence FALD pour SAM sur le local (voyage déconseillé) famille sans chats!    * ...cancer du foie=peu de temps...
Résultat écho: tumeur au foie -  Reste environ 1/3 de sa capacité fonctionnelle - autre petite à la rate,mais  négligeable!

Traitement adéquat+ croq..high  tech- spécifiques hépatiques pour conforter le foie restant -  Test chats réitéré et non concluant ; il n'a de cesse que de les  chercher...une fois localisés,il part en vrille... Les  pauvres sont tétanisés et se réfugient comme ils le peuvent   :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Bien évidemment  :: 
Je te laisse faire ; bcp de sauvetages en cours...
Bien préciser stp fin de vie ; accueil urgent sur le local car suivi véto ; ok femelles seulement.
Oui, je sais ; ça limite  :Frown: 
Merci ninouchette

----------


## Cath'erine

Voici la bannière corrigée pour Sam car en fait il est *aussi ok chien mâle* Pensez à la modifier pour ne pas léser Sam dans ses possibilités d'accueil.




```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/euthanasie-programmee-pour-sam-epagneul-13-ans-fa-adoptant-vite-94938/][img]http://i72.servimg.com/u/f72/12/12/12/16/gifsam11.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## lorette65

Sam ne risque plus l'euthanasie puisque sorti de fourrière.
Par contre, la FA transitoire ne peut plus le garder et il est en fin de vie  :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Il faudrait voir directement avec la responsable Mme Garrigues ; ce n'est pas mon asso...Néanmoins, pas certaine que Sam soit en capacité de voyager et se pose aussi la question des soins.

----------


## pouic pouic

j'ai une proposition de famille pour panier retraite sur Facebook mais a Alicante est ce trop loin ? avez vous un contact telephonique pour que je puisse communiquer a la personne

----------


## lorette65

Sud Espagne? !Je doute...
Le seul contact pour Sam est Lauriane Garrigues dont les coordonnées mail et tél sont en début de post.
Merci pouic pouic

----------


## lorette65

Toujours chez le monsieur mais si avec les chiens mâles, ça va, avec les chats, ça ne s'arrange pas  :Frown:   Mais il ne peut rester là-bas!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Semble que stabilisé pour le moment avec les médicaments....Impossible qu'aucune proposition sur le local  :Frown:   C'est une grande urgence et les fa de cette assos sont blindées!!!!

----------


## Piika'Chù

toujours pas adopté à ce que je vois, de quelle maladie souffre t il?

----------


## lorette65

Cancer du foie  :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

ÉTAT stationnaire me dit -on  :Frown:  Mais...

----------


## cath37

pauvre Sam, il l'a échappé belle!!! merci a tous ceux qui sont intervenus pour lui éviter l'euthanasie....bravo



http://chihuahuaetcierescue.forumactif.org

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


RIEN DU TOUT !!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

T'ai envoyé beaucoup de photos luminette  :: 
Les nouvelles de Sam :
Poids stabilisé ; la responsable de l'asso l'emmène régulièrement dans ses sorties.
Le poil au niveau de la tête (suite coup reçu) commence à repousser  :Smile: 
Tiens bon petit Sam!!

----------


## luminette

Sam vous adresse un message plein d'espoir :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGYO6...ature=youtu.be





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lorette65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTzRt...ature=youtu.be

----------


## luminette

C'est si urgent. SAM a vraiment besoin d'une famille d'accueil au plus vite.  ::   ::

----------


## luminette

J'ai tellement peur de l'avenir. Que vais-je devenir ? Ne m'oubliez pas.  ::

----------


## luminette

Si vous avez à coeur de rendre douce la fin de vie d'un gentil toutou, pensez à moi :

Je pourrais ainsi passer 


de la tristesse... 

au sourire.

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

re ++

----------


## lorette65

je vous regarde droit dans les yeux et j'implore un accueil aimant pour ma fin de vie  :Frown:

----------


## luminette

Personne dans le sud ouest de la France pour accueillir SAM, pour le peu de temps qu'il lui reste ? C'est difficile d'écrire cette phrase, et pourtant c'est vrai. Celui ou celle qui ferait ce beau geste serait vraiment une "belle personne".

----------


## luminette

Petit rappel :




A part lui avoir fait cette vidéo, je ne peux malheureusement rien faire d'autre pour lui. Mais faisons-là tourner. Il faut quelqu'un dans les départements limitrophes car Mme Garrigues souhaite pouvoir suivre l'évolution de son état de santé, notamment avec le vétérinaire qui suit ce petit malheureux en fin de vie.

----------


## lorette65

Beaucoup d'appels de curiosité MAIS qui ne servent à rien pour Sam.
Et à force, c'est agaçant  :: 
Sam doit rester sur le 65 ou départements limitrophes (pour suivi des soins impératifs) et la famille qui l'accueillera ne doit pas avoir de chats (même pas un).
Et svp, pour ceux qui sont sur FB et qui passent ici, arrêtez de téléphoner et de parler d'un box froid dans lequel serait enfermé Sam.
C'est n'importe quoi  ::

----------


## lorette65

Petit récapitulatif :

Sam est OK chiens et chiennes (pas de chats).
Il est malade, certes mais aucun prognostique vital sur la durée n'est annoncé ; il est sous traitement et peut vivre encore plusieurs mois voire années.
Seule une partie du foie est atteinte!
Qui peut accueillir ce petit ; il ne demande qu'une place au chaud et ENFIN une famille (qu'il n' a en fait jamais eue!!!)

----------


## luminette

J'ai désactivé la première vidéo et apporté quelques modifications pour éviter les erreurs d'interprétation. Voici la nouvelle vidéo. 
Si vous aviez partagé sur Facebook ou ailleurs, veuillez maintenant afficher le lien ci-dessous :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGYO6...ature=youtu.be





 ::   ::  ::

----------


## luminette

Si quelqu'un tombe sur ce post et a envie d'offrir une fin de vie digne de ce nom à SAM, qu'il n'hésite pas. Regardez comme il est attendrissant :  :: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lorette65

Une piste éventuelle ; j'attends des nouvelles!
Bilan Véto : 
Résultats nouveau controle:26/11/2013:
-Enzyme hépatique: taille masse identique( la tumeur reste stable) -
-Etat clinique bon- pas d'amaigrissement- digestion conservée - pas de vomissement -reste dynamique et gai-
-albumine normale- bonne synthèse des protéines -

-par contre: les transaminases ont doublé
On a augmenté le Zentonil en le passant à 2/jour+ Ajout de vt.E-Sélénium 

Frais conséquents : à peu près 140 euros par mois!

----------


## arden56

des nouvelles  lorette ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lorette65

Pré-visite demandée pour Sam  :Smile: 
De nouvelles photos du mignon en week-end chez Lauriane

----------


## lorette65

Départ aujourd'hui pour Sam  ::

----------


## Dr Who?

Sam a passé une nuit tranquille, je me suis levée plusieurs fois pour vérifier que tout allait bien. Vers 2 ou 3h du matin, j'ai trouvé un pipi, il n'avait pas voulu sortir à minuit, il faudra que je sois plus convaincante. Il a bougé à nouveau vers 6h40 et je l'ai laissé sortir.
C'est ma grosse chienne qui le poursuit aujourd'hui de ses assiduités, et Sam grogne quand il en a marre. Il est possessif et grogne quand il est sur mes genoux et que les deux autre s'approchent.
Il mange, pas des tonnes, mais il mange. Il passe son temps à observer tout ce que je fais et à me suivre partout ou presque (étage interdit aux chiens chez moi). Il a l'air tout triste et perdu, il va lui falloir un peu de temps pour prendre ses marques. Il s'est laissé peser :il fait 10 kg, il est très dynamique. Il boit énormément, le cancer est bien là.
J'essaie de le photographier dès que possible!

----------


## lorette65

Voilà le sammychou ; il a l'air très confortable ce dodo!!

----------


## lorette65

Comme si il avait toujours vécu là-bas!!

----------


## Dr Who?

Sam est un coquin qui a donné un coup de croc ce soir à sa petite copine cavalier : je n'avais pas vu que ma grosse épagneule avait mis un os sur la terrasse, Sam et la petite l'ont convoité...Il va me falloir encore expliquer plusieurs fois à Sam que la petite est sous ma protection et intouchable...si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneuse! Avec la grosse, ça se passe très bien.

----------


## arden56

Enfer et damnation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JETÉ ENCORE UNE FOIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Il était si attendu ce cabot .... on a fait des pieds et des mains pour ce foutu co voit....


  RÉFLÉCHISSEZBON SANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ce n'est pas un bouquin !!!!!!!

 MERDOUM RÉFLÉCHISSEZ AVANT DE FOUTRE UN CHIEN DANS LA MERDE

 VOUS ADOPTEZ UN VIEUX EN CONNAISSANCE DE CAUSE PAS POUR LE JETER dès qu'il vous LASSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

____________________ 

Le cabot est rejeté, le co voit sens inverse a été demandé !!! Génial  !!! Je suis dégoutée, ++++

----------


## lorette65

Sam sera "rapatrié" ici cette semaine ; nous organisons son retour.

----------


## lorette65

Sam reviendra sur le 65 vendredi.
Hébergement trouvé pour la covoitureuse, arden...

----------


## lorette65

Sam semble a "ses têtes" avec les chiens ; il a attaqué la petite chienne de la famille et cette dernière  se terre de trouille.
Avec les plus gros, ça semble être plus simple mais rien n'est moins sûr.
Si adoption dans le futur, ce sera sans chien et sans chat.
Inutile de dire qu'en sus des frais lourds, cet adoptant potentiel ne va pas se trouver facilement  :Frown:

----------


## Dr Who?

Je continuerai à prendre en charge les frais de traitement de Sam.

----------


## luminette

Petit Sam a-t-il fait le trajet retour jusque dans les Hautes Pyrénées ? Où en est-il ce petit malchanceux ?

----------


## lorette65

Oui luminette, Sam est bien arrivé grâce à notre gentille covoitureuse à qui je souhaite dire merci ici.
Mont de Marsan (40)/Rennes (35) sur un jour.
Le lendemain : Rennes/Tarbes (65) et Tarbes/Mont de Marsan pour rentrer chez elle...
Sans elle, c'était impossible...

J''attends des nouvelles de Sam car il avait un cardio cette semaine.
Il et retourné chez le M. en FA

----------


## KATH38

vu sur FB :

Arden Sauvetage

6 août 2013 · Modifié 

Autorisé dans le journal







Sam  est retourné dans son ex FA ! il va retrouver sa vie d'avant, et  retrouver son garage. Pas très rose sa vie, mais sa FA a des chats et Mr  Sam déteste les chats !!! Nous attendons le feu vert de l'asso pour le  relancer à l'adoption ou pas. Tant de changement pour le loulou  malade...

----------


## lorette65

Nouvelles de la santé de Sam :

Pour revenir à la situation initiale et comme prévu,
l'échographie cardiaque passée: certes,il y a une petite anomalie
d'alimentation oreillette/ventricule..mais niveau 2/3.. - IL a donc été  émis mis sous Zélis à raison de 2
cps/jour...... -

Par contre, sur le plan hépatique état stabilisé- du coup on a réduit le 
Zentonil à 1/jour -
De quoi se montrer optimiste .. 
MAIS SAM est toujours sans solution à ce jour!
Adoption pour lui svp  :: 
Foyer sans chats!!
Chiens à voir avec l'association...

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

re ++

----------


## lulugaby_33

Comment va Samichou, l'épagneul facétieux au caractère bien affirmé ?!  :: 

On dit souvent, pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles ... Mais où en est-il depuis ses péripéties bretonnes et son retour dans sa FA ?!  A-t-il des pistes d'adoption et surtout, comment évolue sa pathologie ? 

Sa situation me touche, et j'aimerais avoir de ses nouvelles (rassurantes ?) et des photos du Sami en FA, si cela est possible ...  :: 

Merci

----------


## lorette65

Etat semble stabilisé pour le foie ; on continue nouvelle posologie du zentonil.
Malheureusement, aucune piste d'adoption à ce jour  :Frown:

----------


## toundra

J'ai une personne trés sérieuse et intéressée, mais elle n'arrive pas à joindre le contact indiqué. Vous avez une autre n° de tél, par MP s'il faut ?

----------


## lorette65

Bonjour,

Cette personne a t-elle laissé un message sur le répondeur?
Il se peut que si Lauriane ne réponde pas à l'appel, elle ne rappelle pas si pas de message...
Que cette personne n'hésite-pas à réitérer son appel  :: 
Merci pour Sam  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'essaye de la joindre ce jour pour lui dire qu'on essaye de la joindre...

----------


## lorette65

Cette personne a eu Lauriane Garrigue au téléphone.
Elle a une place pour une "urgence" mais sur une durée limitée  ; hors, Sam est stabilisé et personne ne peut prédire quand il va nous quitter.
Par ailleurs, si ce  n'est plus l'urgence du début, Sam espère néanmoins trouver une famille pour sa fin de vie (adoption ou fald).
Je suis allée voir les commentaires sur FB.
Je trouve qu'il y a maintes extrapolations concernant l'accueil actuel de Sam.
Il a accès au jardin et ne passe pas sa vie dans un garage et il commence même à s'habituer aux chats...
Il est baladé régulièrement.

----------


## lorette65

Des photos récentes du beau Sam qui attend toujours adoption  :: 
Etat de santé stationnaire  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

SAM a quitté sa fa hier pour toute l'après-midi:

- visite vétérinaire( bilan de controle) - toilettage -photos -

Résultats; très encourageants: les ALAT sont passés de 735 U/L à 216 U/L - mais les
ALKP sont restés au même niveau -( enzymes hépathiques)

IL a grossi d'un kilo!!

Avis de la vétérianire: le mode de traitement/diététique est très bien assimilé.. IL n'y a pas eu lieu d'effectuer
une échographie( pratiquée à son retour, lors du controle cardiaque -qui montrait une parrallèlement une masse hépathique inchangée-
pas d'altération -) -

Selon elle,on ignore la nature de cette tumeur qui peut être d'ordre bénin,avec une évolution lente..( c'est démontré par les résultats)
car l'on n'a pas pratiqué de biopsie...
Voilà!SAM va bien...et attend toujours une bonne famille à qui il peut encore offrir de belles années de bonheur et
d'amour!

place aux photos :

----------


## Laura65M

Waouuuuw !! Je ne l'aurai pas reconnu à Sam !! Je viens aux nouvelles des protégés pour lesquels je partage  :Stick Out Tongue:  Il est donc en FA et recherche un adoptant... vous ne recherchez pas une autre FA!? Grosses Caresses à Sam  ::

----------


## lorette65

Je ne pense pas mais vous pouvez toujours contacter Lauriane Garrigues pour lui demander ; on ne sait jamais  :Smile: 
Merci pour vos partages!

----------


## lorette65

Samychou attend toujours sa famille

----------


## ratou2

Ou donc est Sam maintenant ? Est-il bien traité ?

----------


## lorette65

Le véto a adjoint un autre médicament car problème au coeur...

Tout le reste va très bien: rien ne bouge niveau tumeur- foie toujours identique- au point que
la véto se demande si réellement c'est malin.?..

il est toujours vif et dynamique et attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## ratou2

Bonjour, comment va Sam ? Et sa santé ?

----------


## lorette65

Bonsoir,

état de santé toujours stationnaire.
Sam attend désespérément sa famille

----------


## lorette65

:: 
Des mois que je remonte ce post  :Frown: 
Adopté puis retour case départ...
A quand sa famille???

----------


## Vegane7

Sam est-il sur FB ?

----------


## lorette65

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 140294


Non vegan, ses posts ne sont plus valides

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Adoption uniquement sur départements 65, 64, 32, 31 et 40

----------


## Vegane7

Quel désastre...
Arden avait fourni tant de labeur utile !

----------


## lorette65

Comme tu dis : un désastre!
Tant de temps passé et en un click des chances d'adoption abolies  ::

----------


## lorette65

Pour l'année 2015, Sam a décidé d'apprécier les chats  :Smile: 
Avec ces bonnes résolutions, sans doute espère t-il que quelqu'un l'adopte enfin??

----------


## capucine2345

cooooool    

vite maintenant le temps passe............. ::

----------


## lorette65

Un bel épilogue pour Sam? Enfin??

----------


## lorette65

Toujours rien pour Sam ; et le temps passe

----------


## capucine2345

DU NOUVEAU ???????

DES NOUVELLES ????

MERCI

----------


## lorette65

Toujours rien pour Sam..Il attend...

----------


## capucine2345

> Pièce jointe 140221Pièce jointe 140222


..........

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t1385...tion-mars-2014
Quelles sont les nouvelles le concernant............j'étais restée sur un covoiturage avec adoptant........?

----------


## capucine2345



----------


## lorette65

Le covoiturage a eu lieu mais l'adoption s'est mal passée avec la chienne de la famille et Sam est revenu...
de retour donc sur le 65. Sam va bien et est toujours sous traitement. 
Pour plus d'infos, merci de contacter directement l'asso (notamment pour ses problèmes de santé)

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t1385...ars-2014#30004

----------


## capucine2345



----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t1385...ars-2014#30004

----------


## lorette65

Croisé gentil Sammy chez le véto  :Smile:

----------


## tinavani

UP pour gentil loulou Sam :
- http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ARS-2.htm#p104

- http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t20...-ans-65#121584

----------


## capucine2345

J'adoreeee cette bouille si atypique  ::

----------


## tinavani

Nouveau lien pour loulou Sam :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...2014.htm?q=sam

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...2014.htm?q=sam

----------


## lorette65

Loulou Sam toujours à l'adoption

----------


## josiane



----------


## lorette65

toujours rien pour Sam

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## lorette65

Sam espère toujours une adoption

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...2014.htm?q=sam

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...2014.htm?q=sam

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Sam :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...2014.htm?q=sam

----------


## lorette65

Sam est parti rejoindre le pont de l'arc en ciel auquel nous croyons tous ici  :Frown: 
Sa maladie a fini par le rattraper...
Il est parti sans famille adoptive mais entouré de sa bienfaitrice qui a veillé sur lui jusqu'au bout.
Il va laisser un énorme vide. 
Au revoir Sam  :Frown:

----------


## tinavani

Triste nouvelle.Repose en paix papy Sam.Pensées pour ceux qui t'ont accompagné jusqu'à ton dernier souffle.

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli papy Sam ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Repose en paix petite âme, j'ai eu un Epagneul qui s'appelait Sam, retrouvez vous tous les deux dans la paix. ::  ::

----------


## breton67

petit

----------


## breton67

Petit Sam j avais tellement ésperé pour toi  mais tu as eu malgré tout une maman pour prendre soin de toi ; un immense merci a elle ainsi que du courage 
Lorette , Arden ainsi qu a toutes celles qui n ont jamais baissé les bras merci 
une bougie pour toi petit bout de chien elle t accompagnera jusqu au pays ou t attendent tant de petits copains

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

